# wangrow system one



## dogwalker (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a complete Wangrow System One dcc set up. Bought it when they first came out. Have an upgraded eprom chip. I switched to NCE to go wireless. Does the System One set still have value / utility? I was going to list it on Ebay but I don't want to sell stuff that's not worth something. Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

This was on Ebay. Maybe it can answer your question.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...nkw=Wangrow+DCC+System+one&_sacat=0&_from=R40

Don


----------



## dogwalker (Apr 23, 2014)

Don, I tried to execute the link in your reply. Couldn't get it to work. What was the content?
Thanks.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry bout that.

The link address seems to be too long to copy and paste.

Anyway, you can see what I found by going to Ebay.com.

In their search field, enter: Wangrow DCC System one.

It will display a number of their products.

Don


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Actually most of the System One components are compatable with your NCE system and vice versa ....

https://sites.google.com/site/markgurries/home/nce-info/system-one-wangrow

Mark.


----------

